# Guinea Pig - what twigs to gnaw on?



## grinder (Jun 12, 2009)

I have seen at Pets At Home you can buy cut wooden twigs that the guineas can gnaw on to wear their teeth.

I have a garden full of different trees - surely I can source my own twigs from the garden?

Does anyone know if willow, apple, sycamore, roses, buddlea etc are safe and suitable trees to cut from?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We give ours apple tree branch twigs which they seem to enjoy.:thumbsup: Would have thought willow would be okay too because they sell the willow sticks in pets at home for rabbits and small animals to gnaw on. Think pear tree would be okay too.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

most frit trees should be ok, all our small furries have had apple and plum from our garden, they seem to like it.


----------



## grinder (Jun 12, 2009)

That's great, thanks guys.

Would you just cut them and give them straight away? The ones in the shops are dried out - but then they would have to be wouldn't they!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

in just cut mine then put them straight in and had no problems.


----------

